# free cyclechat.net stickers



## kishan (7 Feb 2012)

dear admins could we have free sticks made for us to display www.cyclechat.net on our bikes ?


----------



## HovR (7 Feb 2012)

Free seems a bit optimistic, as these things cost money - But I like the idea. I believe getting stickers like these produced in bulk is fairly cheap per unit, so maybe it would cost the price of postage + a little extra. Or maybe free with a CC Extra account. 

That is of course if there is the demand.


----------



## kishan (7 Feb 2012)

or do a monthly compition where members can win some goodies like a cyclechat.net stickers or other little cycle goodies (budget level goodies)


----------



## YahudaMoon (7 Feb 2012)

I got quoted £70 + vat for 1200 60mm x 30mm stickers 3 week back !!


----------



## Bman (7 Feb 2012)

Dear Admin

Please give me some free stuff.

Thanks

Bongman


----------



## YahudaMoon (7 Feb 2012)

Can any one do em for half that ?


----------



## Norm (7 Feb 2012)

Wow.

Free access to a huge cycling knowledge base. Free for sale boards. Free access to organise rides, to meet others locally, to help sort out problems... etc and you want someone else to spend time designing and then paying out for stickers?

Seriously, Wow.

Kishan, I'm blown away by this question. CC is a community which needs us to give as well as take. There's one person at the top who has paid for the servers, the software, who devotes hours of every week to maintaining the database, to adding new features...

I'm staggered.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (7 Feb 2012)

Norm said:


> Wow.
> 
> Free access to a huge cycling knowledge base. Free for sale boards. Free access to organise rides, to meet others locally, to help sort out problems... etc and you want someone else to spend time designing and then paying out for stickers?
> 
> ...


 
Is that a no then norm


----------



## kishan (7 Feb 2012)

was only an idea dont have to be anything fancy simple black font on see thru sticker or white font


----------



## HovR (7 Feb 2012)

kishan said:


> was only an idea dont have to be anything fancy simple black font on see thru sticker or white font


 
Got £70 + VAT?


----------



## potsy (7 Feb 2012)

Norm said:


> Wow.
> 
> Free access to a huge cycling knowledge base. Free for sale boards. Free access to organise rides, to meet others locally, to help sort out problems... etc and you want someone else to spend time designing and then paying out for stickers?
> 
> ...


Selfish bugger that Admin


----------



## phil_hg_uk (7 Feb 2012)

potsy said:


> Selfish bugger that Admin


 
Do you think its a good time to ask about the free bikes potsy


----------



## Crackle (7 Feb 2012)

Norm said:


> Wow.
> 
> Free access to a huge cycling knowledge base. Free for sale boards. Free access to organise rides, to meet others locally, to help sort out problems... etc and you want someone else to spend time designing and then paying out for stickers?
> 
> ...


 
I attached my blood pressure monitor to that post and it blew the cuff off!


----------



## Norm (7 Feb 2012)

Crackle said:


> I attached my blood pressure monitor to that post and it blew the cuff off!


It's OK, I spent a few minutes cogitating on the Greek question  and felt better.

Maybe we could ask the Greek government to sort them out.


----------



## subaqua (8 Feb 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> I got quoted £70 + vat for 1200 60mm x 30mm stickers 3 week back !!


 where. I could be persuaded to stump that up.


----------



## MattHB (8 Feb 2012)

Why not give some stickers away when a user upgrades their account?


----------



## Scoosh (8 Feb 2012)

MattHB said:


> Why not give some stickers away when a user upgrades their account?


To what stickers do you refer ? 

Should you choose to purchase some stickers for Admin to dispense as you request, I'm sure he would be grateful for you do the mailing etc.

Shaun has put a lot of his own money, energy and (family ) time into making CC what it is now. Despite all this, CC does not run at a profit. It is still a labour of love which might, one day, provide an economic benefit to Shaun.


----------



## MattHB (8 Feb 2012)

Scoosh said:


> To what stickers do you refer ?
> 
> Should you choose to purchase some stickers for Admin to dispense as you request, I'm sure he would be grateful for you do the mailing etc.
> 
> Shaun has put a lot of his own money, energy and (family ) time into making CC what it is now. Despite all this, CC does not run at a profit. It is still a labour of love which might, one day, provide an economic benefit to Shaun.



Er.. The stickers in the OP.

And it was only a suggestion. The price for upgrade could be increased slightly, the user gets some stickers and Shaun might well get more ££ from more people being interested. At the moment you don't really get anything for upgrading, giving something for it (the costs of which absorbed in the fee) is sound business sense.

It was just a thought. Personally I upgraded as a thank you to Shaun and am not after anything for it. But coming from a sales and site commerce background there are ways that Shaun could raise money for the work he does (which he clearly deserves) and that's one of them.


----------



## Shaun (8 Feb 2012)

It's not a bad idea, but as others have mentioned - CC isn't a business (_well, not yet anyway!  _) - and as such I don't have any spare money to invest in promotional materials.

It would be quite cool to have them on the counters of local bike shops and stuck on our bikes, trailers, or cars ... maybe with a catchy or cheeky slogan ... but for the moment this would have to be driven by the membership.

I can supply the logo artwork but that would be about the limit of my commitment for the moment, sorry.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Speicher (8 Feb 2012)

Driven by the membership? Peddled surely?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (8 Feb 2012)

Speicher said:


> Driven by the membership? Peddled surely?


 
What someone is peddling stickers you say


----------



## BigonaBianchi (8 Feb 2012)

Car stickers would likely get more visability I feel, I'd happily fly the flag on my rear window...i wear my CC shirt when riding most of the time anyway.


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 Feb 2012)

I've asked a contact of mine for a price on stickers based on the CC page banner. I felt YM's sizes were a bit to boxy so I've suggested 80mm x 25mm, but any other suggestions welcomed. I figured this would be a decent size for bikes and kit etc. I never considered car stickers for some reason but I can certainly ask. I'll report back with some prices.
I don't honestly know how feasible it would be for me to do this, but I'm happy to make some enquiries and we can go from there.
I'm going to start a new post with a poll to gauge interest if that's ok with kishan as the OP and Shaun as the gaffer.
(kishan please note, they won't be free!)


----------



## subaqua (8 Feb 2012)

if shaun gets me the artwork and i get the details of the sticker printer I don't mind buying them . posting them out is a different story though. dunno how we going to sort that one out


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 Feb 2012)

subaqua said:


> if shaun gets me the artwork and i get the details of the sticker printer I don't mind buying them . posting them out is a different story though. dunno how we going to sort that one out


Lets see what happens with the costings. I've started a new thread to gauge interest here; http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cyclechat-stickers-would-you.95244/
As for posting I guess it's either in for a penny in for a pound, or with you buying them someone equally generous volunteering to post them out. Dunno know how you'd split the sticker/postage costs though. Mind you it's easy enough to send money between PayPal acocunts, watch this space


----------



## G-Zero (8 Feb 2012)

I would certainly display them on the cars, but there are so many graphics on the bike already, that wouldn't appeal to me personally.

I've ordered a buff recently to support the site and I will be upgrading my account in the near future, now that I've decided that the site is deffo for me


----------



## DCLane (8 Feb 2012)

Car sticker preferably - or one which does both. And I'd buy one


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Feb 2012)

[QUOTE 1715385, member: 45"]Similarly, t-shirts is another good idea. spokeshirts will print them and set up a payments page off his website. Again, we need someone to do the legwork.
[/quote]no. Shirts are not a good idea. Shirts don't fit because people think they are the same size they were ten years ago. Shirts get lost in the post. Shirts are a pain in the butt. Let me tell you. Actually, let me tell you and McWobble. If he's listening, which I doubt. And don't think I didn't notice the 'leg'work.

At the risk of being thought a crusty old-fashioned person who rides a steel bike, I'm with Norm


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2012)

Did I hear correct? Kishan is going to fork out from his own pockets. The design, printing and delivery of free CycleChat stickers?


----------



## Norm (11 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Did I hear correct? Kishan is going to fork out from his own pockets. The design, printing and delivery of free CycleChat stickers?


That's nearly what was suggested. Just change everything and you'll be spot on. But they only need to be plain black & white or see through, so that's ok.


----------



## Muddyfox (13 Feb 2012)

subaqua said:


> if shaun gets me the artwork and i get the details of the sticker printer I don't mind buying them . *posting them out is a different story though. dunno how we going to sort that one out*


 
What a very generous offer Subaqua ...

Maybe the old fashioned send an SAE to "someone" to recieve your sticker ?


----------



## subaqua (16 Feb 2012)

Muddyfox said:


> What a very generous offer Subaqua ...
> 
> Maybe the old fashioned send an SAE to "someone" to recieve your sticker ?


 
I didn't think of that ! simples. now for the artwork and where to get them made.


----------



## Shaun (16 Feb 2012)

I can provide artwork for the CC logo and bike device. Just PM me your email address.


----------



## YahudaMoon (17 Feb 2012)

I'm still looking for some stickers for a job. if someone can give me some details on wanted product I can get a quote while Im at the place ?


----------



## Paul J (23 Feb 2012)

What was the quote for? Full colour or where they 2 colour vinyl? Simplest would be a single colour ie black or white in vinyl.

Problem is you have to decide if you want them reverse cut so they stick on the inside of your car window etc.

If I had the cutter I would do them as I can do the talk and design something but can't do the walk as I don't have a cutter.


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Feb 2012)

Paul J said:


> What was the quote for?


 
They're done, dusted and now available Paul, check them out here: 
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cyclechat-stickers-would-you.95244/post-1734245


----------



## Paul J (24 Feb 2012)

Oops so they are


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Feb 2012)

Paul J said:


> Oops so they are


No probs, would you like some?


----------



## Paul J (24 Feb 2012)

TBH I don't like all the white background, especially if you stick it on a car or bike that isn't white. I would have had them printed on a clear material so the colours speak for themselves.

But good job better than some of the rubbish I have seen produced and offered for sale.


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Feb 2012)

No worries Paul. TBH though if they had a clear background it would limit what they would show up on. For examply, if it was claer and I put one on my blue Ribble frame the Cycle bit isn't go to show up properly, so by being on white they'll go on any colour frame/helmet/bag/pannier etc


----------

